# B&k Reference 200.5 Amp



## tazredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi is the B&k 200.5 a good Amp.Thank you Tazredboy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you mean to post this in the Testing forum... practicing on thread posting maybe?


----------



## tazredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi No this was not a test . I guess I donot understand how to use your site yet.I am asking a lot of Questions .I am looking at different new and used 5 channel amps to upgrade my system.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's move it to the Home Theater Receivers | Processors | Amps forum.

If you look at our main forum index page you will see all of the forum titles: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums

Select the title of the forum that best describes what you would like to discuss.

And yes, the B&K Reference 200.5 is a good amp.

If you are looking around, take a look at the Emotiva XPA-5.


----------



## bmcleod (Apr 28, 2008)

tazredboy said:


> Hi is the B&k 200.5 a good Amp.Thank you Tazredboy


I used a B&k 127.7 which is a similar (less powerful) design for several years and was very pleased with it. Nice sound, good headroom.


----------

